# screen shot of Jippy's profile



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Check out the adds in the upper middle of the page... google is getting good!


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

this is like gold!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

aahahaha thats great


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I think people should just leave him alone. This forum is for people to speak open minded. And I think that there should not be negative reputation.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

What has been going on anyways??
Any harassing?? I am just wondering. I have not been on in a while.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Kenny, you are such a mean girl!


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

-92? lol, sorry, but that's funny....


----------



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

Who is this "Jippy" character, and why do people accuse me of being him?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOLiTA said:


> Who is this "Jippy" character, and why do people accuse me of being him?


I do not acuse you of being Jippy, for one.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

i love his reputation. i hope i am going to be as good as him someday.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

A tab showing how to take a screenshot is the second funniest thing here.

Also, hello from the future.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Google ads even know about him, howy sheeeett!


----------

